
Planned Obsolescence of Mobile Phones - agrass
https://medium.com/@agrassb/planned-obsolescence-of-mobile-phones-in-2019-f4136c79306d
======
asfarley
Consumer pressure for long-lasting phones might be a solution, but I don’t
think modular phones is a solution. The idea of modular phones runs directly
contrary to the tight integration that makes reliable phones possible and
sleek.

~~~
agrass
You are right, costumer pressure is really needed to improve quality. I was
thinking in modular to increase the competition in the market, because you as
user can choose modules from different brands and prevent phones from being
disposable after a few years.

